# Perineal re-education: what do you do ?



## merenwen (Dec 28, 2012)

Hello ladies,

Here, in France, we have what's called perineal re-education. It's almost mandatory for every new mum and paid for by the state.

For those of you who don't know what I'm talking about, here's a funny article about it: http://www.slate.com/articles/life/family/2012/02/postnatal_care_in_france_vagina_exercises_and_video_games.html

Now, I am not going through this. No way.

I've had enough exams down there already, and I haven't even given birth yet...









So, what is it that you non-french ladies do after birth to get your perineum and vagina back in shape ?

Thanks in advance !


----------



## Cathlin (Apr 4, 2012)

I wish we had that. Seriously. You may feel differently PP, because without someone professional taking it seriously it's next to impossible to prioritize your lady bits.

What do I do? Next to nothing. When we do have sex I think about kegels but they're on my "to-do" list...never.


----------



## merenwen (Dec 28, 2012)

I know what you mean. It's supposed to work quite well. I'm not questioning that. I just don't like to be bossed around, especially when lady parts are involved.

Looks like women everywhere are doing just fine without it so....


----------



## michelleepotter (Apr 8, 2013)

Honestly, I never felt that I needed anything like that. My vagina and perineum are the same now as they were before kids.


----------



## Cathlin (Apr 4, 2012)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *merenwen*
> 
> I know what you mean. It's supposed to work quite well. I'm not questioning that. I just don't like to be bossed around, especially when lady parts are involved.
> Looks like women everywhere are doing just fine without it so....


haha I hear that - I didn't curse during labor, I told everyone I was sick of them telling me what to do!!

Well, for all its neglect, my pp vagina hasn't turned into a gaping chasm...but I still wish I had French personal parts trainers


----------



## HouseofPeace (Mar 23, 2011)

i have always been fascinated by PP perineal re-education, but never have gotten around to it.

the more research i do, the more it seems that stretching and general health and flexibility have a LOT more to do w/ perineal strength than just kegels.

i have had 5 kids, and no pelvic floor problems (hubby said that everyone warned him my body wouldn't recover, but it always has) and haven't done anything but stretch and make general fitness a priority. the ability to touch your toes is supposed to be a sign of how flexible and strong your pelvic floor muscles are. if you can touch your toes, you should be able to keep fit in your lady parts, if you cannot, you are prone to prolapsing. i might be totally wrong, but that is what i learned through https://sexybacksummit.com/order/


----------

